# Great family Long Island NY looking to adopt



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's the link to the page that Rob put on the forum with local GR rescues - Here's keeping paws crossed they find one to love & give a forever home to.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

MAGRR (Memphis, TN) places a lot of dogs in New England, so you might check witht them. I think most of their placements are to New Hampshire and Massachusetts, but something might be worked out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Reply:

I wonder if they would consider Nash, the Chocolate Lab/Golden Retriever, that should be an only pet?

This poor guy really needs a home!! He's in Queens, New York, at My Loveable Rescues!

Check out this Chocolate Golden 

Never saw a golden-chocolate lab mix. He looks like a brown golden. Very handsome!
NASH~ 

Chocolate Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: NASH 
My Loveable Rescues, QUEENS, NY 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9539108

More About ~NASH~ 
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 

My Loveable Rescues 
QUEENS, NY 

Meet NASH, a 4 year old Chocolate Lab/ Golden Retriever mix. NASH was rescued from the city shelter 2 years ago. Since then he has been patiently waiting for a new home. He was in a foster home for a while, but has spent most of the time living in a kennel. Since NASH is not a youngster, he gets overlooked by adopters. He is a really easy going boy. Very friendly and loves attention. We are looking to place NASH with a foster, who will care for him until he is adopted. We would love to find NASH a permanent home to call his own. NASH is obedient and house trained. He is easy to walk on leash. If you could provide NASH with a home, either temporary or permanent, please contact LAURA today for an adoption/foster application! NASH IS LOCATED IN QUEENS, NY. EMAIL: [email protected] 

Other Adoptables at My Loveable Rescues:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY468.html

Here is note from Nash's Foster Mom-They can contact her.:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9539108

Hi Karen,

*Yes I am fostering Nash now. Nash is actually good with greeting dogs on the street but feel that he will not be good with living with dogs or cats. As for kids strongly feel will not be good. I see him in a home with a couple or single person who can give him lots of exercise.
Wendy
[email protected]*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate to even suggest this, it's such a terrible way to post a dog for adoption, but with the really great dogs that have shown up there lately they might be able to save a dog from a bad situation: they could check Craigslist

(I can't believe I even said that.)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I hate to even suggest this, it's such a terrible way to post a dog for adoption, but with the really great dogs that have shown up there lately they might be able to save a dog from a bad situation: they could check Craigslist
> 
> (I can't believe I even said that.)


_I just looked on Long Island Craiglist & there was a gorgeous 10 m/o female -- just did a quick look for goldens._

_Ya know, originally I was going to keep quiet about getting Bridger (aka, The World's Most Wonderful Dog) off Craigslist - but he's happy with us & we're estatic with him. I know of another happy home with a Craiglist Golden, too. Wonder how many dogs get named/renamed "Craig"?_


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

spruce said:


> _I just looked on Long Island Craiglist & there was a gorgeous 10 m/o female -- just did a quick look for goldens._
> 
> _Ya know, originally I was going to keep quiet about getting Bridger (aka, The World's Most Wonderful Dog) off Craigslist - but he's happy with us & we're estatic with him. I know of another happy home with a Craiglist Golden, too. Wonder how many dogs get named/renamed "Craig"?_


 I'm just looking on Craig's list, I'm not so good at it. How can I go about finding this 10month old female? Can you send me the link?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*PLEASE READ KAREN519'S POST - Nash is SUCH a lovable young man. I've had him as the featured rescue at rescuecentral just hoping to find him a good home.*


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

You know.. with so many rescues so over full right now, if you can pull one from craigslist or a shelter I think it's AWESOME!!!!! There was a thread just yesterday I think - that was so funny about a craigslist dog that was a chewer too though. I think I'd suggest pulling a dog from craigslist or a shelter with contact made with a rescue too... just in case they pull a dog like that and it's NOT the right dog for their home.. maybe they can be a foster, so that if the dog isn't perfect for them they don't feel "stuck" and might have some help from a rescue if they can foster it for a little while too.

Another option might be to volunteer to be a foster, as most rescues right now desperately need foster homes. If they foster a dog they fall in total love with they can adopt it. If they foster a dog that is great, but not the perfect match they don't feel "stuck" either... if that makes any sense.


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

has she searched for goldens on petfinder in her area?

petfinder.com


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They probably aren't too far from Sunshine Goldens.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> They probably aren't too far from Sunshine Goldens.


No they aren't. I wonder if they have an app in with us.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Take Nash!!!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> No they aren't. I wonder if they have an app in with us.


 Lisa-
I will pass the info along. I'm sending you a PM with some info.
Suanne


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Just an update. This family adopted an 2 year old chocolate lab. They seem very happy with him. I really enjoyed trying to help them out, even if I wasn't really able to. I am now going to be volunteering with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue - and I'm eager to get started.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

skeller said:


> Just an update. This family adopted an 2 year old chocolate lab. They seem very happy with him. I really enjoyed trying to help them out, even if I wasn't really able to. I am now going to be volunteering with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue - and I'm eager to get started.


Thank you for volunteering
Sunshine GRR is a great group!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a few people from Sunshine. I've met a few of their adoptables, too. I've enjoyed all of their company!!! Still wish I could have taken Stiller home. What a great dog someone has been blessed with. He rode on my lap all the way to NY!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

So happy the family adopted and that you are volunteering with Golden Retriever Rescue.
Oh how I envy you!!!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I only hope I have the time and energy to do this. I have done some all breed rescue work with my sister in law. She volunteers for PAWS. I am a teacher, and I will be free in 2 weeks (only for the summer). I can't think of anything more worthwhile. I am only afraid that I will want to take every dog home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad your friends got the lab and hope they have lots of fun with him. It is great that are you are going to be volunteering with sunshine.


----------

